# What Music are you listening to .... continued



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet Sixteen by Billy Idol


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Judas Priest - Living After Midnight 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

Great song. 
Right now I got Sweet Dreams by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah now I have broadband, my girlfriend and I are constantly sending each other songs. She doesnt like anything I send her 

Right now, Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 7, 2005)

Every Sperm is Sacred- Monty Python


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Penis Song - Monty Python


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

"isn't it awfully good to have a penis..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

"Isnt it frightfully good to have a dong"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

"it's swell to have a stiffy"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

"Its divine to own a dick, from the worlds smallest tadger to the worlds biggest prick!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

oh i see, taking more than one line at a time are we...........

"So three cheers for your Willy or John Thomas.
Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake,
Your piece of pork, your wife's best friend,
Your Percy, or your cock"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

This continuity edit was brought to you courtesy of Miramed Productions:

You can wrap it up it ribbons,
You can stick it in your sock....

"But dont take it out in public or they'll put you in the dock and you wont become a bank....errr thankyou very much"

You just took that from a lyrics site, I bet, judging by its structure and grammar. I typed mine out by hand and off memory!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

yes and missed a few lines..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

I thought I had...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyway, I bet all this talk of willies is making the lanc jealous, so back on with the topic.


Starsailor - Way to Fall 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

"Dear Penis I dont think I like you anymore!"

I can remember who sings it though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Med, I remembered those lines earlier but I couldnt be bothered to add them in 


Chesney Hawkes - The One and Only


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Right now I got nothing playing, my wife is trying to sleep.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

where the hell do you have your computer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Thanks for the Venom


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

The Guess Who - No Sugar Tonight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Cemetery Drive


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

The Dufays collective La Rotta and Loud_Salterello-A_LEstampida
14th century (totally manic (for 600 years ago) head bangers dance tunes
Followed by Steppenwolf The pusher and Born to be wild, Possibly all of the Easy Rider soundtrack see how the mood takes me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Slight contrast there 


Ive got My Chemical Romance - Helena on at the moment. Damnit, everytime I come on here im listening to MCR, I do have other stuff y'know


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 10, 2005)

Im listening to Head Automatica - Dance Party Plus. MCR rock tho


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Head Automatica are also great  You have good taste in music my friend...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> where the hell do you have your computer



Oh its not where the computer is at, but if I am listening to rock I hate to play it quietly. For me if it is too loud you are too old.

Right now I got Dimmu Borgir - Metal Heart playing. Next 4 songs to play are:

2. AC/DC - Listen to the Money
3. Metallica - Creeping Death
4. Deep Purple - Hush
5. Slipknot - Wait and Bleed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Damnit I got MCR again!  My Chemical Romance - All I want for Christmas is You (But this one is "slightly" better than the original"  ) Followed by:

2) MCR - Thanks for the Venom
3) MCR - Helena 
4) MCR - Cemetery Drive
5) Judas Priest - Living after Midnight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now I got:

Requium by Nostradamus
and then
Fly Away by Angel Dust
Hold On by Mob Rules
Always will Be by Hammerfall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

I got Nilsson - Without You.

Hey, I like this stuff too ya know


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 11, 2005)

Ive had Head Automatica's album on all week. Im a massive GlassJaw fan so Head Automatica was a kinda logical step. Ive also been listening to a lot of 36Crazyfists, mainly the Snow Capped Romance album 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

To be honest I aint heard a lot of Head Automatica, but the stuff I have heard is great!

Right now, Bright Eyes - No Lies, Just Love 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Man I could go for a bit of Clapton right now.

Europe - The Final Countdown.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, CC, I haven't heard that one in a long time! Probably since I was in England, and I left there in 1988!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Hehe!  Want me to upload it for ya?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2005)

Naw, I have it on CD at home, just rarely listen to it. I heard it so often over there, I got tired of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Hehe ok. That was 17 years ago though, nowadays you never hear it. I must say that when I first heard it I loved it, but it does become very boring very quickly if youre not careful.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 13, 2005)

Just been listening to Deftones Around The Fur albums for the first timein ages, Id forgotten just how good it is...especially turned up LOUD 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

My girlfriend has been sending me a lot of Bright Eyes the last couple of days...Pretty damned good! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

American Idiot- Green Day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Bowl of Oranges


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 14, 2005)

Van Morrison- Down the Road


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Waste of Paint


----------



## reddragon (Apr 15, 2005)

Whatever I listen to, I turn the volume up to "brain damage". Right now, it's Desire, by U2, although Running With the Devil by Van Halen was killing my brain cells a short time ago. Huh? Whay'd ya say? Speak up. . . SPEAK UP!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Creeping Death by Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Im not Okay


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

John Denver - Rocky Mountain High


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> My Chemical Romance - Im not Okay



Amazing song! 8)


----------



## reddragon (Apr 16, 2005)

Bat Out of Hell, by Meatloaf.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 16, 2005)

That damn "Put the lime in the Coke, you nut!" commercial. 


As for music, _Song 2_ - Blur.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

Y T- Surrender


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

O Canada
There's some kind of national history commercial playing on TV at the moment. 
Some of them are funny because the acting in them is terrible!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

NS!
Right now it's Pet Shop Boys- Dreaming of the Queen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > My Chemical Romance - Im not Okay
> ...



Too damn right it is! 8)

Bright Eyes - Its cool, we can still be friends.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - as in Watership Down Bright Eyes? Bleugh. Soppeee. 

Where's me 12 gauge? Time for some wabbit hunting!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

I dont know. Its great though!


----------



## reddragon (Apr 17, 2005)

Take Me to the River by Talking Heads.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

Mr. Brightside- the Killers........


----------



## trackend (Apr 18, 2005)

Nothing I'm at bleeding work again


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 18, 2005)

Just listened to 36Crazyfists Snow-Capped Romance album. Not one duff song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocket Queen by Guns-N-Roses.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Im at school at the moment. No music for me


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

America- Horse with No Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Countdown to Extinction by Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Still at school = no music 

I have some in my bag though that i could listen to...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Hush by Deep Purple


----------



## Crippen (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hya...... what's with all this...no music at work and school business...it's the god damn law!!!!! Brits Vote MUSIC on May 5th ( or 'Mavis' as we call it in our house) I can feel an Emily Pankhurst moment coming on here. 
'You must fight for the right to.................PARTY'
hey Evan... Horse with n name..... nice memories> funny aint it, you forget certain tracks until someone else mentions them, then it's an awww! moment.... just had one, cheers for that.
same with 'Hush Hush'.....Deep Purple ummm!
Well as for me .....I have mi 'Thunder' on, tiz you duty to down load some of their stuff and learn to love them  
*


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Nothing- it's 1 in the morning and I don't want to wake any of my corridor up


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

I hear ya, Crippen. I have so much music that I could probably listen for a couple of weeks non-stop and never hear the same song twice. Sometimes you hear ones you haven't heard in years. I had the same thing when CC said Europe- The Final Countdown.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 19, 2005)

Mango Biscuits.

Crazy random Ozzies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

I got Ace of Spades by Motorhead playing.


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

still zip at work, again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

You shook me all night long! by AC/DC


----------



## Crippen (Apr 20, 2005)

Addie.... one of my favourites that one.
Me listening to Linkin Park....Reanimation.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

Antilectual- Secret Art of Lemoning


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2005)

working, may give Floyds Division Bell a listen when I get home tonight


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Dream Theater- Status Seeker


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2005)

Id like to know how big your music collections are guys.
Evan you said that you could go for 2 weeks and not repeat it sound like you have quite a few. As for my self at the last count (I have just bought another CD case) it came to just under 350 cds 30 LPs 20 Tapes and 2000 odd pieces of written music. earliest albums I have is Lonney Donegan and his skiffle group and Ted Hawkins Blues and the latest is Euphoria.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't counted in quite awhile, but I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 1200 CDs, about 20 LPs and more tapes than I can count. 

Bear in mind that I was in the music business for a number of years and received a lot of music CDs that are promo copies. These aren't unknowns either. I used to service all the printers at Geffen Records, and the IT manager there was a friend of mine that would often hand me freebies on my visits there. Doing session work in different studios always brought more promos and freebies as well. I also purchased CDs a lot in those days.

I have only ripped a small part of my collection to my hard drive as MP3s, for my own personal use. I was going to rip every CD that my wife and I own at one time, but that was going to take forever, so I just took stuff as the mood hit. For MP3s, I have about 5,000 songs now, over 30 Gig of them.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a s**t load of CD's!! Did you ever bump into anyone famous at the studio?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

All the time. I used to play with some well-known guys for studio work. Plus at trade shows and outings. Some of the guitarists I have met are Steve Vai, Steve Lukather (toto), John Petrucci (dream theater), Albert Lee (everly brothers), Gary Hoey, Richie Sambora (Bon Jovi), Alan Holdsworth and a few others. They are really just cool guys that made alot more money at it than I did.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool 8) I personally would love to meet the great Brian May. \/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Metallica - Sanitarium (Welcome Home)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I never ran across Brian May, but I have a friend that loved Brian's playing. Brian was his main influence. He is a good, solid player.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

That he is!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

The Trooper by Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing - Ive just finished an IT exam about an hour ahead of schedule and if I put on my music ill get told off


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

Lynch Mob- Bed of Roses


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

At work Bosses gone home so radio on and there playing Albatross.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing 'cause it's midnight and the wife and kid are sleeping!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

Use headphones Wild


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm listening to the MacLean and MacLean album Toilet Rock.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't have any!  and even if I did I couldn't be botherd looking for them. You know how it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2005)

White Room by Cream


----------



## Crippen (Apr 22, 2005)

Rammstein (headphones Track)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 22, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - "I Predict a Riot"

Thank you, iTunes Free Download of the Week!

Very good song.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

McGinty - Sonny's Dream


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

killers- somebody told me


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 23, 2005)

'A Summer Place' by Percy Faith.


----------



## trackend (Apr 23, 2005)

Blimey that brings back memory's Quite sad ones really Med my uncle lost a leg due to cancer and it failed to stop the rot this was his favorite tune before he died He was 33 with a daughter of 18 months.
I'm not listening to anything at the moment as i just nipped on line while the meal is cooking for a dinner party we are having tonight but Ill put on some Sargent Pepper in a moment


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

Dinner party, huh? Sounds good, trackie old m8. You're probably pissed to the gills by about now, ain't ya?. 

I'm listening to The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman.


----------



## trackend (Apr 24, 2005)

Never skim Im allays pificlly dober an niver git missed expect at meekends and on burpdays . sod it ive bropped me deer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Sober as a judge then. My mistake.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Listening to Jethro Tull's 'Budapest' at present, Through the years album.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2005)

18 and Life by Skidrow


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 26, 2005)

I've got on Anne Murray - Snowbird 

Yeah, like Hell!! 
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Who'll Stop The Rain


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Supernothing- Catch22


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 26, 2005)

"A Little Less Conversation" by Elvis.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

bowling for soup, sad sad situation...............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2005)

Blackened by Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

Can't Change Me - Chris Cornell. 

And for any rock fans, have you heard the new "It's Your Time" by Audioslave? From the new album Out of Exile which comes out in May...I'm looking forward to hearing the new stuff in June...woo, Audioslave concert...

 I am going to get so drunk after that concert, Manchester won't know what hit it.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

Dug this one out of the internet - always reminds me of Scotland firstly because of the terrific film it's the theme to, and because the landlord of a pub in St. Andrews always played it at closing time! 

(You'll need Real Audio to hear it)

http://opart.com.ne.kr/track/localhero_going.rm


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2005)

Burn in Hell by Twisted Sister


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

Matchbox 20- if you're gone


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

Down in Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Im Not Okay 

(As usual  I really should make another cd...)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2005)

Working Class Man - Cold Chisel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2005)

Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 29, 2005)

Kryptonite is a gerat tune! 8) I'm listning to One More Hour by Sleater-Kinney


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh yes, my computer is working again! Welcome back oh beautiful MSN and music collection! (Sounds of me kisssing computer) 

Bright Eyes - Waste of Paint 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

oh god you're back for good?? well MSN's down at the moment


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Yours is, mine aint, haha... 

Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 29, 2005)

Take on Me- Reel Big Fish


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Ruled By Secrecy - Muse

And Just this second changed to Early Sunsets over Monroeville - My Chemical Romance 8)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2005)

Your Time Has Come - Audioslave. From the yet to be released album, 'Out of Exile'


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Great Big Sea - 'Consequence Free' followed by 'Ordinary Day'


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

Glenn Miller- St. Louis Blues March


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

In Loving Memory - Alter Bridge


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 30, 2005)

Georgie Girl - The Seekers 

Judith Durham during the Sixties! Cor! Schwing!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Royal oil- Mighty Mighty Bosstones

Why do I get the impression that I'm the only person here who's into Ska-punk?


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2005)

Rusty Cage - Johnny Cash (Soundgarden Cover [it's freakin' sweet])


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2005)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Wow, Med, there's one I haven't heard in ages! I recently heard Looking Glass- Brandy (You're a Fine Girl). That took me back, but Georgie Girl goes back even further!


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Ah well, along with really bad B-movies, one of my foibles is for kitsch 50's - 60's music.

See if you don't absent-mindedly whistle the little musical bridge in it for the next two weeks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Simple Man by Lynard Skinard


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Oh, why did I download that? Now I _will_ be humming that all day.


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Ah, if you think that's annoyingly catchy - I can go one better with this, played as the signature tune to the hugely popular BBC radio request show, throughout the worst of the Blitz and past the end of the war and on into the 50's.

Known by practically everyone in Britain, even to this day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Strangely, I don't mind that one as much.


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Try this one then for it's relentless cheery optimism.

Another one from the days of when the BBC was still very much a Reithan quasi-civil service insitution.

http://john-reith.biography.ms/


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Argh! Why oh WHY did I download that seekers song?!?! hehe You should have seen the look on my wife's face when it started playing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Mine too!


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Heh heh heh - your 'Rock Legend' cred vanishes in a flash!

Nothing for it now but reach for that trusty pipe and slippers now! 

I think there's an irony in that my dad literally can't stand listening to them - but isn't bothered by Laibach or Aphex Twin one little bit - how times have changed!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

The homefront ones aren't bad. But then, I haven't heard them regularly all of my life either. The Worker's Playtime is a plucky little ditty. Here is one for you, theme from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. Hugo Montenegro and his Orchestra. My dad had the whole album years ago and I loved it.


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

I always thought the staccato guitar sound in this was brilliant.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Good theme! A cheesy western classic, but a good theme!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

I am actually a huge fan of the old spaghetti westerns. I own the box set of Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Westerns. It has The Good, The Bad and the Ugly, Fistful of Dollars and For a Few Dollars More. I love all of them. I know there are others, but those are the real well-known ones.


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

The theme to 'The Magnificent Seven' is a goodie too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

The Ataris - The Saddest Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Metallica - Harvestor of Sorrow.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Ah, Atari! I had many a fun hour playing those games as a kid!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Brand New - Moshi Moshi


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Well I did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

I used to love playing Q-Bert and Frogger on the Atari.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Star Raiders and Pitfall II!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Pitfall was great!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Ah memories! I remember calling Donkey Kong, Donkey Bear because the big ape at the top looked more like a bear. I played Asteroids until I had Carpal Tunnel! That old Atari was fun.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

The oldest console ive played are the very old Nintendo's...damn good fun though 8)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Ever played those Text Adventures that were around in the Eighties?

>You are in a cavern.
In the cavern is the Geek Dragon!

>x dragon

The Geek Dragon is covered in angry looking pustules, and only communicates by Leetspeak. Better avoid him in case he flames you for not talking like a retard!

>invent
You are holding:
A brass lantern
rusty sheriffs badge
skeleton key

In the wall is a lever

>pull lever

As you push down on the lever, a trap door springs open in the ceiling, burying the Geek Dragon in a colossal pile of spam. 

Before he is completely engulfed though, he has time to let fly a jet of flame, which roasts you on the spot.


***You Have Died***

Would you like to Restart, Restore or Quit?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

What the...?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

I remember those text games. They were about as exciting to play as watching flies fuck.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

i've never actually seen that........


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

The problem was that the people who wrote the code for them, were great at computer software design, but appalling at writing fiction. 

I had seen some which were both very complex and funny, but they were few and far between.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

I remember those Med. I had a hard time getting into them by myself, but when there were a few people huddled around the screen, it was kinda fun. I remember the Zork series. I even had an Amstrad for awhile and the game on there was "Leather Goddesses of Phobos". Gees, I think I am showing my age now...Yes, I remember "Pong"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Leather Goddesses of Phobos, huh? Sounds pretty kinky for a text game.


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2005)

We had a few of those text games on the Commodore 64. 

Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Leather Goddesses of Phobos! That sort of thing was exactly what I meant when I said there were a few good writers of text adventure games. 

That was an old Infocom game - a take off of cheesy sci-fi films of the Barbarella genre.

Wasn't as pervy as it sounded!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Wasn't as pervy as it sounded!



So true. I bought it cause it sounded pervy at the time!  It was really like the other infocom games, just had some things in there to spice it up. Well as much spice as can be with text adventures. 

I think most of the infocom ones were also on the C-64. I had one of those for a number of years. Those were great machines for their day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

I used to play the original Load Runner quite a bit on the C-64. Great game.


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2005)

We had/have two C-64s. Great machines!  

'Be Yourself' - Audioslave


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, almost forgot this was a music thread. 

Max Webster - Let Go The Line


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2005)

'Is She Really Going Out With Him?' - Joe Jackson...

...while I was typing it became 'Baby I Love Your Way' - Peter Frampton.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

damien rice- cheers darlin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Brand new - The Quiet things that no-one ever knows


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

franz ferdinand- michael (yes the slightly homo-erotic one )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Brand New - Jude Law and a Semester Abroad


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

bowling for soup- trucker hat......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Hoobastank - Disappear


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

bowling for soup- get happy


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

'Won't Get Fooled Again' - The Who


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

The Jam - Going Underground


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

elton john rocket man :woops:


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Its ok, I have some Elton John on there too...look


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

You tit. 

'Your Time Has Come' - Audioslave...and now, 'Dancing Days' - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Judas Priest - Living After Midnight 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Why the hell is it pink?

'Be Yourself' - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Cos I like pink 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

In the words of Biggles from Monty Python...ahem..."ARE YOU GAY!?!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Nearly...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

wait a minute, why am i supprised??


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

How can you be nearly gay? Do you get an erection from watching grown men get sweaty but don't want to go past that? Is THAT what it is? Are you gay!?! 'I should bloomin' well say so, old fruit'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

No, im not gay  Just more in touch with my feminine side than most men 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

I got in touch with my feminine side once. Turned out that she was a lesbian so I'm stuck with women either way.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

8) 

'Bulls on Parade' - Rage


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

'Renegades of Funk' - Rage


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Starsailor - Way to Fall


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

This is a good one - I remembered this from another thread.

Called 'Atmospherics' 

It's about a foreign correspondent in Eastern Europe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

the killers- indie rock and roll


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Brand New - Guernica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

the killers- everything will be alright


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Brand New - Good to know that if I ever need attention all I have to do is Die.

(What a title!  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Ok right this is an emergency...is it possible for anyone to get the song *Sugar, we're going down* by *Fall Out Boy*? 
If you could it would be absolutely great, thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2005)

Rocket Queen by Guns and Roses


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Guerilla Radio - Rage


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

A Sad Silence- The Mighty Might Bosstones


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

AC/DC - Who Made Who


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 2, 2005)

"Sweet Emotion" by Aerosmith 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Hoobastank, cool. My wife was friends in high school with their singer. She is still freaked out that someone she knew in high school was at the Grammys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

Cool. Does she know why they're called Hoobastank?


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

She has no idea. She didn't keep in contact with him after high school and realized who he was from a video. I still remember the look on her face. She said "Oh my God, that's Doug". I was thinking "WHO?" then she explained the it was a guy from high school. Pretty cool. Heather Graham also graduated from that high school, but that was when my wife was in middle school.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Wow, pretty neat 8)


Brand New - Me vs. Maradona vs. Elvis


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

'Zero' - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Brand New - The No Seatbelt Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

War Pigs by Black Sabbath


----------



## mosquitoman (May 3, 2005)

Just Like Frank- Less Than Jake


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

Breaker Fall - Pearl Jam


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

Great Big Sea - When I'm Up (I Can't Get Down)


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

Sleight of Hand - Pearl Jam


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Candlebox- Far Behind


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic- Give up the Funk.

(I know, I am normally a rocker, but I love the 70s funk)


----------



## Medvedya (May 4, 2005)

I've just got back from London a hour ago, where I went to a concert last night.

http://www.concert-diary.com/home/concert_details.asp?id=46954&ref=13&back=true

Lovely brand new concert hall, champagne reception afterwards, and the Russian pianist was totally superb - he was even called back by the audience to do an encore. 

How much did it cost me to go? Well, nowt actually, since my best friend's mum is the executive director of the LFO. 

Ah, good old freebies, where would a guy be without them?


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Free, always the best price!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby. I loved my old band, we got to see loads of great signed bands for free - cos we were supporting them!  We usually managed to persuade the bigger ones to give us some beer and take a copy of our demo: result!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

Damien Rice- the blower's daughter..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Brand New - Secondary 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

Damien Rice- Amie.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Brand New - Ok I believe you, but my Tommy Gun dont


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

Elton John- saturday night's alright for fighting.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Which sounds very gay...

Brand New - Guernica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

Elton John- bennie and the jets


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## mosquitoman (May 4, 2005)

Mad Caddies- Contraband


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

Elton John-candle in the wind.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

F*ckin' up - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Paint it Black by Rolling Stones


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Thats a great song! 8) Perfect for any footage of Vietnam...

Stiltskin - Inside


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Yeah we made a video in Iraq using that song.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Wow cool! 8) Any chance of uploading it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

I can see, I have to get a new zip program first.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Annie - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Ah ok then. 8)

Brand New - I will play my game beneath the spin light


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue


----------



## mosquitoman (May 8, 2005)

One Step Behind- Madness


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Isnt it One Step Beyond?

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## Medvedya (May 8, 2005)

Yep - One Step Beyond.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

I knew it. Im a big Madness fan 

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## mosquitoman (May 8, 2005)

My mistake, I'm listening to a lot of ska/ska-punk as me and a couple of mates are thinking of starting a band


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Girl you Want - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Silverchair - Ana's song (Open Fire)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Nobodies Fool by Cinderella


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Paradise City by Guns and Roses.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Great song! 8)

Bright Eyes - We are Nowhere and its Now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

The Who - Cant Explain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Simon Says - Drain STH


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Its cool, we can still be friends


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Bright Eyes - No Lies, Just Love

Dont worry, this is the last Bright Eyes song Ill listen to tongiht


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Still the same song but next I got:

Machine Head by Bush


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Thin Lizzy - Dont belive a Word


----------



## mosquitoman (May 9, 2005)

Zen Baseball Bat- Captain Midnight


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Evanescence - You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Listen to the Money by AC/DC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, we're going down


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

Reach out - The 4 Tops \/


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Garbage - Bleed Like Me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

athlete- chances


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Garbage - Its all over but the Crying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

athlete- tourist


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Great song!

My Sharona - Knack


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

The Sex Pistols - Anarchy In the UK (Better song!  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

athlete- wires


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Still got Anarchy in the UK playing but next I got Sex Pistols - God Save the Queen 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

Good choice CC!
Mad Caddies- Drinking for 11


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

The Sex Pistols - Friggin' in the Riggin


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Dancin' Days - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Something Corporate - Me and the Moon


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Sludge Factory - Alice in Chains


----------



## BombTaxi (May 11, 2005)

Miocene - Shine (ace East London metal band, think Pantera on a copious quantity of acid! )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - The Pros and Cons of Breathing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

Falling to Pieces by Velvet Revolver.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

Good song.

I got Sweating Bullets by Megadeth


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

Sell Out by Reel Big Fish


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Again - Alice in Chains


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Great song! After seeing that I put in now: Would? - Alice in Chains


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

All Alice in Chains songs are great... 8) 

Social Parasite - Alice in Chains


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

I agree.

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Wicked Garden - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

A Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

damien rice- the blower's daughter part two.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Still Hollow....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

someone i can't remember- take the box..........


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Taking Back Sunday - A Decade Under the Influence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

wow i know i freind that know them , ididn't think anyone else'd ever even heard of them..........

and matchbox 20- now you're gone


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Well I know about a fair few bands 8)

Funeral For a Friend - Street Car


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

europe- the final countdown.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Greenday - Give Me Novocaine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

i hate greenday.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Theyre ok. Not all theyre songs are great but for the most part theyre ok.

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

monty phython- the beer drinker's song


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

franz ferdinand- The Dark Of The Matinée


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Cochise - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Evanescence - My Immortal (Acoustic)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Madness- It Must be Love


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

good man.......


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Madness- Welcome to the House of Fun

All the classics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

The Great Escape Theme Tune


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

State of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Staind - Outside


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2005)

Simple Creed - Live


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

Gordon Lightfoot- Wreck of the Edmund Fizgerald


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Calm Before the Storm


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2005)

Birth Ritual - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2005)

We die Young - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Lalo Schifrin - Bullitt


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

I just purchased the LIVE PRIMUS Concert DVD from the Hallucino Genetics Tour in 2004, where they play the ENTIRE Frizzle Fry Album for their second set......

All I can say is it's freakin awesome....

1st Set:
Sgt Baker, American Life, My Friend Fats, Jerry Was A Racecar Driver, The Last Superpower AKA Rapskallion, My Name is Mud, SOuthbound Pacyderm

2nd Set:
To Defy The Laws of Tradition, Groundhogs Day, Too Many Puppies, Mr Know It All, Frizzle Fry, John The Fisherman, Micheal Malloy, Toys Go WInding Down, Pudding Time, Sathington Willoughby, Drum Solo and Whamola Solo, Spegetti Western, Harold of The Rocks, To Defy

Encore:
Pressman

The quality is great, multiple camera angles, and the sound is superb.... The best LIVE DVD i have ever purchased.......


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

Guerilla Radio - Rage against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Calm Before the Storm


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Set if Off - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Everlong (Acoustic)


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Bring 'em back alive - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

The Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Light My Way - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Youth Gone Wild by Skidrow


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Powerslave by Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I Never Told You What I Do For A Living


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

Less than Jake- Shotgun


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Dead Man - Pearl Jam (Live at Benaroya Hall)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

Less than Jake- Cheese


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

McGinty - Waltzing Matilda


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Jeremy by Pearl Jam


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

Pure Rock Fury - Clutch


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Wait and Bleed by Slipknot


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Rush- Tai Shan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Dont Close you Eyes by Kix


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

There's a good one. I haven't heard that one in years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

One of my favorites. 

Right now I got: Hate Everythigng About You by Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Out of Exile - Audioslave.

From the soon to be released album with the same name. 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Drown Me Slowly - Audioslave. 

From the same album. Yes, I am listening to an album that isn't out yet.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

#1 Zero - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Everything Sucks by Reel Big Fish


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

damien rice- the blowers daughter part 2

and for those who actually pay attention in here, yes i have posted this one before........

about to move on too Michelle branch- goodbye to you.......


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

I've posted songs on here twice. My CD collection is large but of course I'm going to listen to the same song twice!

Out of Exile - Audioslave.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Stereomud - Pain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Great song 8)

Something Corporate - As You Sleep


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

War Pigs by Black Sabbath


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Tremor Christ - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Stereomud - Closer Now


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Man or Animal - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Brand New - Moshi Moshi


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

BSP - A Wooden Horse


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Garbage - Right Between the Eyes


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Doesn't remind me - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Garbage - Why do you Love me


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

I don't. 

Drown Me Slowly - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Well that comment wasnt obvious at all 

Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues for you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Sweet Home Alabama by Lynard Skinerd


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Great song 8) If I wasnt so tired id listen to that.

Bright Eyes - Its cool, we can still be friends


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

the beer song from mytin, CC will know what i mean..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

The name of that artist is "Weird Al Yankovic" 

Bright Eyes - No Lies, Just Love


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Dyslexic Heart - Paul Westerburg


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Feeder - Find the Colour


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Waste of Paint


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

The Who - Magic Bus


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Lost you There - Screaming Trees


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Rocket Queen by Guns N Roses


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Good Song

Creeping Death by Metallica


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Eric Clapton- Layla


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Styx - Don't Let It End


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Good one, NS, haven't heard that one in awhile.

right now I am listening to The Fixx- Deeper and Deeper


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Dead and Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 20, 2005)

Various songs by Tom Jones, but usually She's A Lady... (I can't help it, I know a girl that's basically a perfect match to the song... Oh yeah, Udet, she's a blonde.  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Eminem - Stan


----------



## mosquitoman (May 20, 2005)

Mad Caddies- Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Hey Jude

The Beatles


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

The Rasmus - Still Standing


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Rooster - To Die For


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Kim Mitchell - Rock And Roll Duty


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Silverchair - Ana's Song (Open Fire)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey Jude
> 
> The Beatles




It's too long, Let It Be is better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 21, 2005)

i love let it be......

and CC i didn't think you were an eminem guy??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Im not, I just like that one song.

My Chemical Romance - Thanks For the Venom


----------



## mosquitoman (May 21, 2005)

Zen BaseballBat- Bananas


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I Never Told You What I Do For a Living


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Sounds....interesting 

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

The Euro-vision song contest God I'm a masochist


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Dont worry - Im doing the same


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

You sad bugger Cheesy  was'nt Moldovia good. NOT. The old cow in the rocking chair definately needed a visit from Les and his mates


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

MY god what is up with these Latvian poofs


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

Even the Japs didnt have torture this bad


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

In case youre interested, I voted for Germany.


----------



## me262 (May 21, 2005)

how about some classic genesis:a trick by the tail?


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

How can Israel be in the Eurovision song contest? They're about as European as Iraq. 


White Discussion - Live.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

ICBM Intercontinental Bad Music


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Haha, oh so true  Or how about Internationally corrupt bad music? 

Blac Party - Banquet


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Better Cheesy  (morning)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Morning to you too 8) I would normally just be getting up around this time but ive been up since 6.30 today and it feels like late afternoon!


----------



## Medvedya (May 22, 2005)

You strange child.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Wow, youre a quick one 


Brand New - Moshi Moshi


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

damien rice- prague......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

System Of A Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Who'll Stop The Rain

It's raining out now. I hope this works.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Ah, rain...we had loads this morning 

System Of A Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Amanda Marshall - Let It Rain


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Youre kidding 

System Of A Down - Lost In Hollywood


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Nope, not kidding. I just changed my mind.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## BombTaxi (May 22, 2005)

Just been listening to The Blood Brothers...undoubtedly the best band to arise out of the mess that is hardcore/emo/screamo etc. The Shame, I Know Where The Canaries Go and USA Nails are the tracks to look out for 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

The Eurovision song competition thing is total Crap! I hate it!

Right now I am listening to Wind of Change by The Scorpions.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Yeah rubbish! I voted for Germany, but they lost.

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

I would not have voted for anyone.

Send me and Angle by The Scorpions.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Learning to Fly by Tom Petty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Brand New - Jude Law and a Semester Abroad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Motorbreath by Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Shattered by Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Golden Earring - Radar Love


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Selling the Drama - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

System Of A Down - Cigaro

"My Cock Is Much Bigger Than yours!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Didn't need to hear that!  
And I doubt it. 


Oh yeah, Great Big Sea - When I Am King


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Annie - Our Lady Peace

Annie's cock is bigger than yours.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Annie's cock is bigger than yours.


He's talkin' to you, CC. 

Our Lady Peace - Innocent


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Metallica- For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2005)

System Of A Down - Cigaro (Yes, again!)

"Cant you see that you love my cock?"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Metallica- For Whom The Bell Tolls



Great Song!!!!!

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

System of a Down - Question!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Metallica - Trapped Under Ice


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Piero Umiliani - Mah Na Mah Na


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Iced Earth - A Question of Heaven


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Primus - Mr Knowitall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Dio - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Primus - Jerry Was A Racecar Driver


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

We Die Young - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Funeral For a Friend - Street Car


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2005)

Here's a list of my favorite interprets:

Bob Marley
Peter Tosh
Bunny Wailer
Sizzla Kolongi
Ras Breeze
Stick Figure
Shabba Ranks
Macka B
Cathismam
King Hopeton
B.E. Mann
Jane Pow
Third Eye Reggae Band
Wet City Rockers
Waterpumpee
David Sandborn
Or Haganuz
Israeli Dub Foundation
Dilated Peoples
Naše Věc
Klezska
Spike Jones
Miles Davis
Count Basie
Dizzie Gilespie
Ondřej Soukup/Dark Blue World Soundtrack
The Prague Jazz Q
Ondřej Havelka's Melody Makers
Jiří Ježek
The Beatles
DUB Primitive
Mr. Pervzident
MC We17
Antonín Dvořák
Bedřich Smetana
Amadeus Mozart
J.S. Bach
Leoš Janáček

... and 1000+ musicians/bands/composers worth to listen to.  Mostly Reggae, Hip Hop, Jazz, Funky, Blues, Classic.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

Damien Rice- Amie.......


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

'Sailing By' - Radio 4 shipping forecast


_'Viking, North Utsire, South Utsire, Forties Southwesterly backing southerly 4, increasing 5 or 6, occasionally 7. Rain spreading northeastwards. Good, becoming moderate.'_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

Live for Today

The Grass Roots


----------



## superunknown (May 25, 2005)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Sunrise, Sunset


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Mad Caddies- Macho Nachos


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2005)

Call Me A Dog - Temple of the Dog.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Stand Off


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2005)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Coming Home - The Scorpions.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd- Free Bird


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Adam the Ants - Stand and Deliver


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Deep Purple- Smoke on the Water


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Damn, any chance you can upload that or PM it to me MM? I been looking for it for ages.

Adam Kay - London Underground


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

It's on the Original Air Guitar CD- my laptop is so bad I doubt it could upload much more than a picture


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

CC, I see you've found the delight that is Amateur Transplants


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Ah okay, never mind then 8)

Yep, sure have!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Paracetomoxyfrusibenzoneomycin- they sell lots in Japan because it's the antidote to ricin!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

And if you want to overdose theres always paracetamol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Bring your Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Great song! 8)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Paracetomoxyfrusibenzoneomycin- they sell lots in Japan because it's the antidote to ricin!



It makes you smart as Einstein and as muscular as Tyson!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Vacant Stare - Head Start

Me like heavy 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Slipknot - (sic)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Good song!

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

36CrazyFists - An Agreement Called Forever

BTW Adler, loved your post on the whinge thread about wannabe metallers. My old band played with a load of wannabe bands, they'd bring thier 15 yr old mates along  The ones who ventured to the front usually got thier eardrums ripped out by 400watts of de-tuned bass, with a very drunk me behind it  The look on thier faces when I got going was wonderful!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Thats the life  I realised today that I look great wearing a suit, leccie guitar in hand! 8)

Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

I've been offered jobs in three bands when the next uni year stars...Im gonna be doin a lot of gigs! I guess that's my MA out of the window! 

God Forbid - Anithero


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Me and a mate were thinking of starting a ska band but it didn't get much further than that

Dire Straits- Sultans of Swing


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

Crackerman - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 26, 2005)

Still Tippin' - Mike Jones


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> BTW Adler, loved your post on the whinge thread about wannabe metallers. My old band played with a load of wannabe bands, they'd bring thier 15 yr old mates along  The ones who ventured to the front usually got thier eardrums ripped out by 400watts of de-tuned bass, with a very drunk me behind it  The look on thier faces when I got going was wonderful!



Yeah I absolutly can not stand it. I went and saw Metallica in Ireland and Linkin Park opened up for them. (I hate Linkin Park, they are a boy band with guitars). Well anyways there were all these little 15 year olds running around (no offense to any 15 years olds here) wearing there boy band shirts and when Metallica came on and they were playing hits from my youth such as Master of Puppets and Harvestor of Sorrow these kids were acting like they were fans along when actually the first album they heard from was _*ReLoad*_. I have no problem with kids today that truely love the music but these kids were just posers. They looked like preps and were just likeing it because it was cool! I hate it. I hate it. I hate it!

Anhow I am off of my soapbox now.

By the way I am listening to Jump in the Fire - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

I hate it too. I'm 18, so I was only like 3 when Pearl Jam and such started. Soundgarden started in 1984, so I wasn't even born but ANYWAY...I hate it when all the trendy fucks start saying Audioslave is cool, Cornell is cool...and then they listen to dump shit like Linkin Park...and you mention Soundgarden...and 'cos they're turds they don't know who they are AFTER saying Cornell was amazing. 

What also annoys me is the ones that say Nirvana were the gods of grunge...NO THEY WEREN'T! They weren't even good compared to Soundgarden, Smashing Pumpkins or Alice in Chains...and Soundgarden, Green River, Mother Love Bone and Mudhoney were like the GRUNGE creators...oh, Pixies HAS to be in there somewhere too...

Anywho...Head Creeps - Alice in Chains


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Well, it's every the same. I grew up on Czech Hip Hop, which is absolutely different then US or UK one because it turned out from completely different social-economical basis (much based on graffiti). It's more about thinking (for clever people). Unfortunately these 12+ boys and girls, wearing side-turned caps, jerseys bigger than themselves, golden chains, skateboard shoes (absolutely most I hate these sweat armbands on their skinny hands), girls fancy (best violette) skirts, etc. came and started to "be cool" by wawing with their hands on rhymes they even don't understand... 

As you guys say - no problems with kids but these posers destroyed the Czech/Slovak scene so much that everything now costs more, musically active people produce crap and the shops sell bullshit... 

In other words, the hiphop scene (or at least the part of - thankgod there are still some very, very good artists) turned from underground to pure commerce. But that is a schizm that probably affects every underground circle after some time.

Just my two cents.

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

Nickelback- How You Remind Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like im on this song


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

Sum 41- Fat Lip


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

Long Cool Woman in a Red Dress

The Hollies


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Brand New - Me vs Maradona vs Elvis


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

Sludge Factory - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2005)

Brand New - Soco Amaretto Lime


----------



## mosquitoman (May 28, 2005)

Def Leppard- Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Brand New - Okay I believe you, but my Tommy Gun dont.


----------

